# [Sat 5th Oct 2013] Heresy Launch Party Dogstar VIP Room(London)



## Aitch (Sep 3, 2013)

To celebrate the official launch of our label, we thought we'd throw a little free party

Set in a private VIP room above the Dogstar in London, expect quality music from all genres.

For free entry and to add yourself to the guestlist please add your email by clicking the link below. 

This will be a party NOT to miss guaranteed! 

Spaces will be limited and the guest list will close at some point so get your names down! Cheers see you on the dancefloor..

http://tinyurl.com/ma3hno5

Music from

Aroma Nice
(https://soundcloud.com/aroma-nice)

Tantalum
(https://soundcloud.com/tantalum)

Chris Inperspective
(https://soundcloud.com/chrisinperspective)

Aitch
(https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle)

weights+changes
(https://soundcloud.com/alexvolume)

Venison
(https://soundcloud.com/venisonproductions)

special guest:
Richie Blood
(https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood)

House - Techno - Afrobeat - Garage - Jungle + More

9pm-3am @ VIP Room Dogstar
389 Coldharbour Ln, London SW9 8LQ

PHOTO ID REQUIRED FOR ENTRY - NO EXCEPTIONS THIS IS DOGSTAR POLICY

www.heresybeats.com


----------



## Aitch (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Aitch (Sep 23, 2013)

The guestlist is filling up...if you are thinking of coming please get your name down as spaces are limited..thanks


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't make it down, but it sounds good and I hope it goes well.


----------



## Aitch (Sep 24, 2013)

Next time Onket  long time no see!


----------



## Aitch (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's a mix..enjoy!
http://snd.sc/1fCbDaH


----------

